# Time to celebrate the graduated...Class of 2022



## Marie5656 (May 21, 2022)

Let us shout out to our grads, Here is Liam...my step grandson. ps, please get permission from kid or parent to post the pictures..just to be secure. Sad we have to d that, but


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2022)

Congratulations Liam!


----------

